# F80 m3



## F80 Nate (4 mo ago)

In stalled intakes and they were messed up, so I took them off when I was switching them out with the stock intakes I heard a crack in the part (picture below) I don’t see a crack but the car seems to struggle to accelerate and seems to use a lot more gas than usual. And the rpm’s will jump a little when slowing down not much but a little and idea when I can get a new part or what the part number is thanks!


----------



## Jaizero (4 mo ago)

Will it click back onto the intake tube? That's a crankcase breather I believe, without it connected you basically have a vacuum leak.


----------

